
Towards a better keyboard – A Modern Space Cadet - harsilspatel
https://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/a-modern-space-cadet/
======
auslegung
This post is pretty neat, and I'm happy we've come a long way in just 8 years.
All the things he had to hack together can easily be done with QMK firmware.

~~~
zeveb
I love QMK, but I do worry about the physical security of a keyboard running a
flashable firmware. It would be so easy to snarf passwords off of one, even
less detectably than by installing a keylogger.

